# power macintosch 6400/200



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

voila je viens de récuper un vieux power macintosch 6400 de 1996!!!! il commence à ne plus être tout jeune mais il tourne bien ! malgré ces 2,6Go; 8Mb de ram!
après l'avoir ouvert ( non sans mal !!! ) et découvert l'interieur d'un mac!!! ( totalement deifférente de celle d'un PC!) je remaque qu'il y a des slots vide, pour une carte graphique, de la ram!!!
et donc ayant en ma possession des vieux PC qui doivent avoir 7 8 ans,( eux très fatigué!!! ) est ce que je peux utiliser leur ram et carte graphique pour booster mon premier mac???

une autre question, ce mac n'a pas de port USB! est ce qu'il serai possible de lui en intégrer???

merci beaucoup

terkou


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2006)

faudrais donner plus de précision sur tes PC, et surtout sur leurs RAM. Tu as une toute petite chance pour ça marche, les vieux PC/Mac ayant parfois les mêmes ram.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Pour le type de ram :

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_6400_200.html

Ah ben c'est con j'en avais une barrette de 128Mo libre justement


----------



## OrdinoMac (22 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> voila je viens de récuper un vieux power macintosch 6400 de 1996!!!! il commence à ne plus être tout jeune mais il tourne bien ! malgré ces 2,6Go; 8Mb de ram!
> après l'avoir ouvert ( non sans mal !!! ) et découvert l'interieur d'un mac!!! ( totalement deifférente de celle d'un PC!) je remaque qu'il y a des slots vide, pour une carte graphique, de la ram!!!


Tu l'as démonté en dévissant a l'arrière et en sortant le tiroir ou à la manière forte ?
Je ne me moque pas, mon premier lc 630, j'ai tout démonté pour au final me rendre compte que la carte mère était sur tiroir.



			
				terkou a dit:
			
		

> et donc ayant en ma possession des vieux PC qui doivent avoir 7 8 ans,( eux très fatigué!!! ) est ce que je peux utiliser leur ram et carte graphique pour booster mon premier mac???



LA ram, c'est peu probable, la carte graphique ça dépend du modèle.
Tu peux faire un tour sur the 6400 zone pour les détails.
http://www.zone6400.com




			
				terkou a dit:
			
		

> une autre question, ce mac n'a pas de port USB! est ce qu'il serai possible de lui en intégrer???
> terkou



Oui, une carte PCI USB1 de préférence.


----------



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

pour la ram, le problème est réglé! elles ne sont pas compatibles! mes barretes de PC ne rentrent pas dans les slot du mac!!!! 
par pour un ordi qui a tourné à un bon rythme dans une assoc pendant 8ans! et qui à ensuite passé plus de 2 ans dans un garage tout poussièreux!!! ( il y a une quantité phénoménale de poussière!!!! ) et bien il tourne drolement bien! assez silencieux!! enfin comparé à mes autres PC de cette époques! et j'ais essayé de le planté mais j'ai pas réussi, il me dis simplement qu'il n'y a pas assez de mémoires pour cette appli! mais j'arrive pas à le planter!! 
enfin l'os est très agréables!!! vivement que j'ai mon macbook, surement à la rentrée!!!! 

sinon comment est ce que je peux savoir c'est quel version de mac OS??? 
pour la carte video, il faut que je la retrouve, et je vous donne plus d'info dès que j'en ai !!!


----------



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as démonté en dévissant a l'arrière et en sortant le tiroir ou à la manière forte ?
> Je ne me moque pas, mon premier lc 630, j'ai tout démonté pour au final me rendre compte que la carte mère était sur tiroir.



j'y suis aller à la manière forte pour enlever la coque en plastique, et ensuite j'ai vu que tout était en tiroir: carte mère, DD, lecteur CD, lecteur disquette!




			
				OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, une carte PCI USB1 de préférence.



toute carte PCI marcherait? ou une USB1 aurait plus de chance d'être comptatible!
merci pour tout!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, on va faire dans l'ordre : 

1) La Ram : c'est de la FPM ou de l'EDO en barrettes DIMM 168 broches. Sur PC, &#231;a ne se trouvait que sur de rares machines (j'en ai vu un une seule fois dans ma carri&#232;re) qui se sont fugitivement intercal&#233;es entre les Pentium et les Pentium2 : les Pentium Pro. ATTENTION : &#231;a ressemble &#224; de la SDRam, mais &#231;a n'en est pas. Par ailleurs, ces barrettes existent en deux tensions : 3,3 volts et 5 volts. sur le 6400, de m&#233;moire, ce sont des 5 volts (seule diff&#233;rence visible entre les deux : un d&#233;trompeur l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;cal&#233;, donc impossible de monter la mauvaise barrette). Sinon, avec la m&#233;moire virtuelle, tu peux passer ton Max &#224; 12 Mo sans qu'il se mette trop &#224; ramer, voire &#224; 16, mais l&#224; &#231;a va commencer &#224; se sentir. Pour la barrette de SM, il ne l'aurait pas support&#233;e, il n'accepte pas celles d&#233;passant 64 Mo (d'o&#249; une Ram maxi de 136 Mo : 2 x 64 Mo + les 8 Mo soud&#233;s sur la carte m&#232;re)

2) Les connecteurs PCI te permettent de monter des cartes PCI, mais toutes ne sont pas compatibles Mac, donc, &#224; acheter chez des revendeurs Mac pour &#234;tre sur. USB1 ou deux n'est pas le probl&#232;me, il faut un contr&#244;leur compatible Mac, c'est tout. Renseigne toi sur les sites de Macway ou CLG, par exemple. Pour les cartes graphiques ou autres de tes PC, va voir sur les sites des constructeurs s'il y a des pilotes compatibles avec ta version de Mac OS. Si oui, tu peux les utiliser.

3) Quel syst&#232;me ? Tu vas dans le menu "pomme", tu fais "&#224; propos de cet ordinateur", la r&#233;ponse s'affichera. Si, comme je le pense, tu es en syst&#232;me 7.5.3, va vite chercher la mise &#224; jour 7.5.5 sur le site d'Apple, il n'en marchera que mieux.


----------



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

c'est bien un 7.5.3
pour la PCI je vais essayer de trouver ça sur ebay! 
le truc c'est juste qu'il faut que la carte soit comptatible avec mac 7.5? ou compatible macOS suffit??
merci pour tout !


----------



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, comme je le pense, tu es en système 7.5.3, va vite chercher la mise à jour 7.5.5 sur le site d'Apple, il n'en marchera que mieux.



je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique, et n'ayant pas internet sur le mac, je dois passer par un PC pour telecharger la mise à jour! 
le truc c'est que ne sais pas c'est laquelle qu'il faut que je prenne!!! 
merci d'aidé un jeune switcheur pas très doué!!


----------



## tantoillane (22 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique, et n'ayant pas internet sur le mac, je dois passer par un PC pour telecharger la mise à jour!
> le truc c'est que ne sais pas c'est laquelle qu'il faut que je prenne!!!
> merci d'aidé un jeune switcheur pas très doué!!



ouïe, les problèmes commencent que maintenant, relier en ethernet un vieux 6400, et un PC


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

Voici ce que tu dois chercher :






C'est dans le dernier quart de la liste, vers le bas, dans la page que je t'ai indiqu&#233;.

Et n'&#233;coute pas les tantoilanes de mauvaise augure, tu peux transf&#233;rer &#231;a par disquettes PC sur le disque dur du Mac, avant de le retransf&#233;rer sur disquettes Mac via l'utilitaire DiskCopy.


----------



## mfay (22 Juin 2006)

Pas sûr que le 7.5 arrive à gérer l'USB, faudrait au moins un 8.?


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr que le 7.5 arrive à gérer l'USB, faudrait au moins un 8.?



Bah, il accepte le 9.1 avec de la Ram


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr que le 7.5 arrive à gérer l'USB, faudrait au moins un 8.?



Un 8.6 minimum, pour être précis, le problème, c'est qu'avec 8 Mo de Ram ...  (et pour trouver de la FPM ou de l'EDO en DIMM 168 broches, ces temps ci, faut s'accrocher) !


----------



## terkou (22 Juin 2006)

j'ai pas mlal cherché, et les seuls cartes PCI USB compatibles avec mac!sont avec 8.6 pour les plus anciennes versions !!!!!
donc ou est ce que je peux trouver OS8.6???, et un peu de ram pour le booster!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

OS 8.6, essaie eBay (tu peux chercher 8.5, 8.5.1 aussi, ils sont gratuitement upgradables en 8.6). La Ram, c'est plus coton. A tout hasard, mais sans garantie, Microccase (Peut-&#234;tre qu'ils ont Mac OS 8.6 aussi, d'ailleurs)

Ah, un d&#233;tail, tu pourra faire tourner Mac OS 8.6 avec 72 Mo de Ram, mais pour OS 9.1, 104 Mo ou 136 Mo sont mieux.


----------



## Invité (23 Juin 2006)

Boutique ultra sérieuse aux Usa pour la Ram.
Avec la parité $/ en ce moment c'est une affaire  

PS : sans avoir d'actions chez eux, j'ai déjà acheté 192Mo pour mes Starmax's dans leur boutique et jamais déçu, ni par la qualité, ni le prix, ni le délai d'envoi


----------



## terkou (23 Juin 2006)

j'ai trouv&#233; des barretes de 16MO sur ebay, pas mal interressant ton site!! mais les frais de port ils sont de combien??? ainsi qu'OS 8.01, est ce qu'il est possible de l'updater jusqu'a 8.6, gratuitement apr&#232;s????? 
Mais &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerais !!!
merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Pour les frais de port, &#231;a d&#233;pend du vendeur, en g&#233;n&#233;ral ils les indiquent. Combien de barrettes (deux, &#231;a te ferait 40 mo de Ram, c'est un peu limite pour 8.6, mais &#231;a peut passer).

Pour le 8.1 (pas 01, c'&#233;tait 8.0 ou 8.1), tu as raison, il ne peut pas passer en 8.6, seuls les 8.5.0 et  8.5.1 le peuvent.


----------



## tantoillane (23 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et n'écoute pas les tantoilanes de mauvaise augure, tu peux transférer ça par disquettes PC sur le disque dur du Mac, avant de le retransférer sur disquettes Mac via l'utilitaire DiskCopy.



Excat, j'oubliais la taille imposante de ces systèmes  . M'enfin 700 ko, faut déjà une disquette haute densitée.


----------



## terkou (23 Juin 2006)

et part CD c'est pas jouable??? j'ai plus de lecteur disquette! sur PC!!!!!

sinon pour la ram, il n'y a que 2 slots!!! dont un pris par une barrete de 8MB, il faudrait donc remplacer les deux!!!! mais sur le site des USA de invit&#233;, il y en a des interressante!!! 

bon maintenant il faut que je trouve un OS 8.5!!!! pas facile!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2006)

Le seul hic, c'est que je ne sois pas persuad&#233; que le lecteur de CD du 6400 puisse lire les CD-RW, &#231;a t'obligerait &#224; griller un CD-R. Sinon, aucun probl&#232;me.

Sinon, pour la Ram, il y a quelque chose qui cloche, les 8 Mo sont soud&#233;s sur la carte m&#232;re, donc si tu as 8 Mo, tu ne devrait pas avoir de barrette dans aucun slot (sauf &#224; avoir une &#233;ventuelle barrette de cache niveau 2, mais elle est sur un troisi&#232;me slot, un peu diff&#233;rent de ceux de la Ram). Essaie d'&#244;ter la barrette et de d&#233;marrer le Mac, pour voir, et dis nous ce qui se passe.


----------



## terkou (24 Juin 2006)

la gravure du CD &#224; plant&#233; je vais reessayer! 
sinon l'ordi tourne sans la barrete de 8Mo, donc &#231;a veut dire qu'il y a bien une barrette quelques part de soud&#233; qui lui permet de tourner!!! j'avais 16Mo de ram au total!!!!
je disais qu'il avais seulement 8Mo de ram, parceque j'avais juste regard&#233; sur la carte m&#232;re! et il ne me 
sinon il y a bien la barrette de cache!!


----------



## terkou (24 Juin 2006)

ça y est j'ai acheté de la ram !! 
une barrette de 64 Mo sur le site de invité pour 42$, c'est le seul endroit ou j'ai trouvé des barrette compatible de cette taille!! sinon je ne dépassait pas les 16 Mo
et trouver du mac OS8,5 et 9, c'est pas trop dur!! il y en a pas mal sur ebay!!! 
donc maintenat je vais vendre tout mes composants de PC! boitier d'alim cartes mères ram !!! 
si il y en a que ça interresse !!! 
mon pseudo sur ebay est terkou!!


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2006)

T'as pris qu'une seule barrette ? C'est dommage, c'est le port le plus cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

Oui, sans doute, mais avec 80 Mo, il devrait &#234;tre &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; l'aise avec tout ce que ce Mac peut faire tourner. Ce n'est quand m&#234;me qu'un 603 &#224; 200 Mhz sans acc&#233;l&#233;ration vid&#233;o, il ne fera pas tourner Quake 3 avec.


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai, mais c'est le même proc sur mes Starmax, et avec 9.2.2 le plus c'est le mieux  
Au fait les cartes Crescendo sont pas chère en ce moment (j'en ai acheté deux)


----------



## terkou (24 Juin 2006)

petite question:
à partir de quel version mac 0S gère l'usb2? 
j'aurais dans peu temps un 7.5.5 avec au moins 80MO de ram, et peut être unpeut être 88Mo! après! 
donc quel est l'os qui tournerai le bien avec cette ram, et pouvant gerer de l'usb! 
en fait j'aimerais pouvoir brancher un disque dur externe 2"5( auto alimenté par l'usb! )dessus! pour avoir un bon stock de musique dans ma chambre, et faire un peu de bisouille sur un mac!!! 
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> petite question:
> à partir de quel version mac 0S gère l'usb2?
> j'aurais dans peu temps un 7.5.5 avec au moins 80MO de ram, et peut être unpeut être 88Mo! après! i



Alors, Mac et USB, c'est 8.6 pour USB 1.0/1.1, et Mac OS X pour l'USB2, particulièrement à partir de X 10.3.x



			
				terkou a dit:
			
		

> donc quel est l'os qui tournerai le bien avec cette ram, et pouvant gerer de l'usb!
> en fait j'aimerais pouvoir brancher un disque dur externe 2"5( auto alimenté par l'usb! )dessus! pour avoir un bon stock de musique dans ma chambre, et faire un peu de bisouille sur un mac!!!
> merci



Avec 80 Mo, et tes rêves d'USB, je dirais 8.6. Toutefois, pour le disque externe en USB, oublie. Le mieux que tu puisse faire c'est de remplacer le disque IDE interne par un plus gros (maximum 128 Go, il ne gère pas plus).

Le système maximum que supporte ta machine est le 9.1, mais ce système peut nécessiter 40/45 Mo de Ram pour lui tout seul, ce qui ne te laisserait pas grand-chose pour faire tourner tes applications.


----------



## claude72 (24 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le système maximum que supporte ta machine est le 9.1


Bien fâché, avec OS 9 Helper, tu peux installer un 9.22.

Au sujet de la RAM, désolé, j'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais tu peux trouver de très intéressantes infos ici :
http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide.html

C'est de la DRAM 5V FPM ou EDO, la même que pour les : 7500/7600/7300/8500/8600/9500/9600/5500/6500. Tu peux aussi en trouver dans les 7200 et 8200.
Ces barettes existent jusqu'à 128 Mo, mais le 6400 ne reconnait que des barettes 64 Mo (si tu mets une 128 Mo, il n'en trouveras que 64)


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2006)

Il faut vraiment des besoins spécifiques (et un max de mémoire  )pour passer un 603ev en 9.2.2.
Perso, je ne l'ai fait que quand ma gamine m'a vraiment tanné pour avoir Msn :mouais: . Le ralentissement général est sensible (en revanche, je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai trouvé une stabilité du système auquel 9.1 ne m'avait pas habitué  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Bien fâché, avec OS 9 Helper, tu peux installer un 9.22.



aucun doute là dessus, je l'ai utilisé pour mettre 9.2.2 sur mon 5500, mais je ne lui en ai pas parlé, pour deux raisons :

1) Il vient de débuter sur Mac venant du monde PC, je ne veux pas l'embrouiller avec des bidouilles hors des sentiers battus.

2) Avec 80 mo de Ram, de toute façon, il sera mieux avec 8.6, beaucoup moins gourmand.

En outre, je n'ai pas trop envie de le voir redébarquer sous huitaine avec l'erreur de la table de fichiers incorrecte. 8.6 est très stable déjà, c'est très bien.


----------



## terkou (25 Juin 2006)

pour le disque dur externe, c'est vraiment mort???? 
il ne le reconnaitra pas? quel est le véritable problème? 
donc je pense d'abord commencé avec 8.6 et peut petre après passe avec Mac OS 9 Helper( je ne sais pas ce que je sais mais ça n'a pas l'air ultra simple!!!! 
enfin merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos! 
je vous tiens au courant des évolutions!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2006)

terkou a dit:
			
		

> pour le disque dur externe, c'est vraiment mort????
> il ne le reconnaitra pas? quel est le véritable problème?



Si, il le reconnaîtra, mais en USB1, à 12 Mb/s maxi (théorique, en pratique, ça ne dépasse guère 5/600 ko/s, soit la vitesse d'un CD 4x). De plus, un disque IDE interne, très facile à changer sur cette machine, te coûtera bien moins cher (on trouve maintenant des 80 Go pour moins de 45 ).


----------



## claude72 (25 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> aucun doute là dessus, je l'ai utilisé pour mettre 9.2.2 sur mon 5500, mais je ne lui en ai pas parlé, pour deux raisons :
> 
> 1) Il vient de débuter sur Mac venant du monde PC, je ne veux pas l'embrouiller avec des bidouilles hors des sentiers battus.


Oui, tu as raison. Désolé.


----------



## terkou (26 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si, il le reconnaîtra, mais en USB1, à 12 Mb/s maxi (.


impeccable!! j'ai déjà un disque dur externe!!! 
d'ou l'interet particulier de mettre de l'usb!!!! 
et le débit est largement suffisant pour lire de la musique!!! 
merci beaucoup
je vous tiens au courant!! 
j'attend la ram avec impatience, et je négocie un mac 0S8.6! pas la peine d'avoir un 9, si j'ai le port USB avec c'est bon! un bon petit lecteur de musique et roulez jeunesse!!! 

sinon est ce qu'il peut gerer le wifi! si je trouve une carte pci, ou une clé usb compatible ça pourrait être génial!!!!

merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Non, le WiFi, seul Mac OS X sait g&#233;rer &#231;a. Par contre, pour la carte USB, prends la chez un sp&#233;cialiste du Mac, elles ne sont pas toutes compatibles.


----------



## terkou (5 Juillet 2006)

ok c'est mort pour le WIfi!!!! enfin on ne vas torp en demander a un ordi qui à 10 ans!!!! 
sinon je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ils ont refusé ma carte bleue! donc toujours pas de barrette de ram !! 
je vais reessayer!! sinon je cherche toujours mac 0S8.6, si il y en qui peuvent me le vendre! 
merci


----------

